# oatmeal all day



## Justindh (Jul 31, 2004)

Would it be ok if I used oatmeal all day has a cabohydrate, one serving with every meal, has Im out of any other good carbohydrates and cant go to the store today.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 31, 2004)

I used to have oatmeal at least three times a day as my carbohydrate source.  
Gets old after a while.  I wouldn't eat it for every meal, but knock yourself out, dood!


----------



## Justindh (Jul 31, 2004)

Well I guess im not really going to be having it with every meal, 1 cup at breakfast, half a cup with 4th meal, 1/3 cup meal 5 and thats it.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 31, 2004)

IMO, it's the best tasting complex carb, besides the sweet potato.


----------



## sara (Jul 31, 2004)

I can eat oats with every meal .. but everything in moderation


----------



## Justindh (Jul 31, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> IMO, it's the best tasting complex carb, besides the sweet potato.


                                                                                                                                                                                                                   They sure are. Sweet potatoes with cinnamon and oatmeal with all natural peanut butter taste like desert but don't make you feel sick.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 31, 2004)

Justindh said:
			
		

> Well I guess im not really going to be having it with every meal, 1 cup at breakfast, half a cup with 4th meal, 1/3 cup meal 5 and thats it.


i eat more oatmeal then that by noon, i love the stuff, plus one day of eating the same carbs won't kill you
and there are many ways you can make oatmeal tasty so you won't get bored of it.  Currently i'm on the cocoa powder and pb kick.


----------



## Premo55 (Jul 31, 2004)

Yeah, oatmeal cooked with Splenda, cinnamon sticks, banana essence and cocoa powder and topped with just a sprinkle of sea salt and fruit is phenomenal. That's what I'm eating every morning.

Peace.


----------



## PeterGunz (Jul 31, 2004)

what type and how do you guys buy your oatmeal?

For example the regular Instant Brown Sugar kind? (which doesn't seem like it is the most healthy way, but it's what I have been using for the last month)


----------



## Premo55 (Jul 31, 2004)

Oh dear.
One month?
Throw everything away, go to the grocery store and look for the big bags of old-fashioned oatmeal.

Oh yeah...EVERY TIME I DIE RULES

Peace.


----------



## PeterGunz (Jul 31, 2004)

Premo55 said:
			
		

> Oh dear.
> One month?
> Throw everything away, go to the grocery store and look for the big bags of old-fashioned oatmeal.
> 
> ...




alright, i didn't think anybody here listened to good music.

BTW, are the big bags instant?  or do i need to cook those specially?
What I mean is, is it because it is instant that makes it bad?


----------



## Premo55 (Jul 31, 2004)

Yes. Instant is very bad. Brown sugar added to the instant oatmeal is even worse.
You want to always go for the least processed variety. Which int his case, is really oat groats, but not everyone has two hours in the morning to cook oat groats. So the next best thing is large flake/old-fashioned oatmeal. It cooks up in around 15 minutes in a pot, 3 minutes in the microwave.

Peace.


----------



## sara (Jul 31, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=31601

You can replace the cream cheese with cottage cheese if you like


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 1, 2004)

ATTENTION: JODI

Is it OK to eat Oatmeal 3-5 times per day?  Serious question.


----------



## Quadsweep (Aug 1, 2004)

> ATTENTION: JODI



This is a forum  
Why not write her a PM?



> Is it OK to eat Oatmeal 3-5 times per day? Serious question.



Why not?

What is more important is the quantity you eat. Are we talking bucket loads here?



I get loose yellowish or liquid stools when trying to eat to much oatmeal. I take this as a sign. Too much of one good thing can be bad.


----------



## cjrmack (Aug 1, 2004)

Quadsweep said:
			
		

> I get loose yellowish or liquid stools when trying to eat to much oatmeal. I take this as a sign. Too much of one good thing can be bad.



Talk about over processed oatmeal


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 1, 2004)

Quadsweep said:
			
		

> This is a forum
> 
> I get loose yellowish or liquid stools when trying to eat to much oatmeal. I take this as a sign. Too much of one good thing can be bad.



OK....scratch that question.


----------



## PeterGunz (Aug 1, 2004)

I recently went to the store to ditch the instant stuff and try the non-instant variety.

To try them out, I bought a can Sunny Select Quick oats and then also bought a canister of Old Fashioned Oats.  They are the exact same on the labels except one takes a minute or two longer to cook.  Are these the good kind to eat?

I also don't see what the big difference between these and the Instant Irish Oatmeal I have been eating are.


----------



## rjr5353 (Aug 2, 2004)

The one minute oats, even though having the same nutrition content on the back, are highly processed.  At least thats what I hear.  Bettet to go with the 3 minute oats....


----------

